# Finn and Leila



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Got a few new pics of the chis.  Been a little snap happy lately haha.


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


"Special delivery for Chase!!" Leila always wants my son to open his bedroom door so she makes little noises and paws at his door. And she always has a toy with her.  lol She's so funny. 
Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Finny loves mommy's bed :love1:
Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Leila loves curling up on daddy's lap. :daisy: She blends in with his shorts. haha
Uploaded with ImageShack.us


My sweet daughter holding our beloved Finny 


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Your daughter is gorgeous! Mr. Finny is a big boy now. Adorable! I love Leila and Finn!


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

About time we had some pics,you know I have a soft spot for Finn.He's still as handsome as ever


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Thanks ladies!


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

What a beautiful daughter and adorable doggie. They look like a magazine cover! tfs


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

I'm with T and Zelka - your daughter is gorgeous! Of course Finn is too! 
Great pictures!


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

Awwww Finny and Leila. Two of my favorites. Finn's coat is so long and fluffy. Nice pic of daughter and Finn.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Awwwww look at them bein all cute! Unfortunately Finns name will make me so upset now seeing that the guy from glee died recently....saddddfaaceee  love the last pic though <3


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Aww they're so cute!


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

I agree with Michelle I have missed your crew! We need more photos


----------



## jacinda10 (Jun 5, 2013)

Finn's photos (especially the one of him in the sling you made) is the reason I wanted to get a long coat chi! He is so cute.


----------



## Tinaschi's (Jul 9, 2010)

So cute! Finn is stunning!


----------



## Lulajane (Jun 24, 2013)

Oh what lovely pups!!! Your daughter is gorgeous!!


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Thanks so much everyone!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Blazer (Feb 8, 2008)

Beautiful photos! Finn sure does photograph well, I love the toy at the door pick too. So sweet


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

LOVE LOVE LOVE!!! The pups are gorgeous and so is your daughter, I love all the
pics! It's crazy how much your girl looks like you, you two probably get mistaken
for sisters all the time, don't ya?! :coolwink:


Love seeing you around girl, missed you tons! :love2:


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Missed everyone here too L.S. and some new faces I don't know. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BlueJax (Jun 25, 2012)

Finn and Leila are adorable!!


----------



## rms3402 (Dec 2, 2010)

"Oh, Fibbegan! My wuuuuv! I miss yew berry much! Yous so hamsome!! Smooch! Wuv, Roxy" :-*


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Oohh woxy my wub :love1: my heart habs been yearning for yous!!!!!! ♥ I habs pwesents for yous. I wants to gibs dem to u in person..if only..... smoooochhh xoxoxo u gets more bootyful wif ebry passing day!


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

Oh Finn you are as handsome as ever! And Leila is so precious!


----------

